# Tubes for marbles



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello all. Still in the learning stages in this sport. I was looking for a recommendation on tubes, with 5/8 marbles being the primary ammo?

Plan on attaching the tubes using the ball bearing method. Hoping to find tubes very capable of shooting marbles, pre assembled with pouch, ready to be installed.

I dray 29"-31" if that factors in

Any ideas?


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been out of the loop for a while but I hear that the ball in tube method is a bit dangerous...

I shoot that ammo with single 1745 tubes no problems. I think that pfsshooter uses 1842 tubes and uses that size. Marbles are fairly light so you don't need a lot of rubber to get them moving.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes...I stopped using ball-in-a-tube after hearing a few safety warnings. I don't shoot marbles (they shatter on Spanish tiled floors!) but I have found that single 20/40s are great for plinking with really small or light stuff.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Single 1745's set at around 7"x 32" draw will get you about 200fps with 5/8 marbles. More than enough for plinking and nice easy pull weight too.


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Anybody know where I can get a set of 1745 tubes, premade with a pouch?


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

Like reset described above?


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Single 1745 is great for marbles.ball in tube is not dangerous when done right, that said I've converted to wrap and tuck but that's another story.i was using faceted jewels as the ball, more traction than a ball bearing


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ball in tube works okay, BUT I super glue the ball in the After making sure it is well inside; if that helps.

Given the marbles only weigh likely 5 to 6 grams, they are hardly heavy.

So any of the recommendations above will get them moving pretty dang fast as long as you draw a least 300% plus of your relaxed rubber length (not including the relaxed length.

So 7 inches relaxed length, has to be drawn to 28 inches plus, if you get it; discount the original 7 inches: and then 35 inches is 400% etc., which is even better, as ALOT faster.

Cheers Allan


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Medley said:


> Anybody know where I can get a set of 1745 tubes, premade with a pouch?


Wingshooter sells 1745's ready to [email protected] www. footbridge.org

Or you can order from China at Dankung Sports and make your own up. I got 10 m for about $7 and a bit. Shipping is cheap too. Pouches can be bought from the vendors on here. I like Rayshots SuperSures but E-Shot sells nice ones and Tex and others ive missed. Look around you will find them.


----------

